# A2 Rally Bumper Group Buy as last.



## quattro v1.0 (Mar 13, 2005)

Ok guys, heres the deal. I want a set of rally bumpers bad enough to put this together.
I have been working with both AM Cars and an Importer to get some of the A2 bumpers brought in. * Jim Furdyn of Audi5TurboTech *has been instrumental in putting this together. Normally these sell for £195UK each on their website, I have been able to get them down to £150UK each - Thats almost a hundred dollars off, depending on the exchange rate.
*Here is how it will work:*
***Everyone will be paying for their own order by contacting AM Cars directly. You must mention my name (Sean McLane) and the group buy.
***Contact info will then need to be forwarded to me so I can keep track of the number of items. This will help me pre-plan the shipping once they are in the States.
***Everyone will pay a portion of the shipping to get them across the pond. The more we order the cheaper is becomes for everyone.
***Once in the states you will pay actual shipping to the final destination. Im working on finding the cheapest rates.
***I will put a fairly short term on the "buy" in order to keep things moving along, I will keep everyone updated as far as timing and arrival in the states. *April 22nd *Im not trying to rush, but I dont want to hold up a container if its not necessary.
***Container will arrive on the east coast, actual shipping will be from New Jersey to wherever you want them.
The prices are as follows:
Front bumper £150
Rear bumper £150
Front fog light £72.48 each (the current supply of bumpers will not use these - I'll verify)
Front amber indicator £22.00 each (need right & left)
I think I have covered everything but get ahold of me with any questions and I will do the best I can. Pictures of these are on AM Cars website and I can also forward them via e-mail
Sean
[email protected]


_Modified by quattro v1.0 at 11:03 PM 4/3/2005_


----------



## quattro v1.0 (Mar 13, 2005)

Hey guys, I know its been a quick 3+ weeks but we are at the end of the buy.
Im recommending that anyone else that wants in do so immediately by faxing your order to AM Cars. Im not sure of their hours for the weekend but we are all better off if there are a stack of orders waiting for them on Monday morning as opposed to trying to call on Monday due to the difference in time zones.
Their FAX# is 44 (0) 1460 55566
The dialing sequence in the US is: 011 44 1460 55566
Put your full information and CC info including the exp date and make sure your signature is on the page with your payment info.
Make referrence to the US Group Purchase and send it attention to Rupert. 
Itemize what you would like to order.
Prices are: 
Front bumper 150UK
Rear bumper 150UK
Amber corner lights 23UK each (need R & L)
Order whatever quantities or combinations you want.
Thanks to all that have already placed your orders, its really going to help our shipping costs.
Sean


----------

